# Reset a HP touchpad battery ?



## rubinio (Aug 21, 2011)

So I read online that (but I can't seem to find it anymore) you can reset a battery and after that it will hold on for longer ,like the guy was saying that you can delete some bad cells from the battery and after that start from zero and use it 100% so it will make the touchpad hold for longer. Has anyone done this ?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart_f (Aug 31, 2011)

Are you talking about deleting the battery stats file?

People thought it worked but a Google engineer says it does nothing to help.
https://plus.google.com/u/0/105051985738280261832/posts/FV3LVtdVxPT


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

rubinio said:


> So I read online that (but I can't seem to find it anymore) you can reset a battery and after that it will hold on for longer ,like the guy was saying that you can delete some bad cells from the battery and after that start from zero and use it 100% so it will make the touchpad hold for longer. Has anyone done this ?
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


One can use CWM to delete the battery stats, but this does not improve battery performance. Not letting your battery run so low at to force the TP to auto shutdown, not leaving your battery in a discharged condition, keeping it charged up when not in use, especially for long periods of time is good for the Lithium Ion battery in your TP and will make it run better and last longer. Lithium Ion batteries do not have a memory issue, so deep discharging is not required and may actually shorten your batteries life.


----------



## rubinio (Aug 21, 2011)

thank you guys , I was just wondering if there is anything that I could to keep my touch pad alive for longer in between charges

Sent from my ICS CM9 Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------

